# This has got to be the wildest feeding and bedding system I've ever seen



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I can't even imagine how someone even came up with this idea.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Barnrope has a nice pick of the same basic system in his barn somewhere. Really common in old dairy barns here.

None with all the bells and whistles like this one though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Now that is a dairy!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The old barn here still has its big hay fork and trolley in it, rope and all. My wife's Aunt, in her mid 80's now, still remembers working the horse on the back end of the barn for pulling up the hay with the old rope and trolley system.

I didn't think about it like you did but that's probably where someone came up with the idea.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Showed the mrs..... "Don't even think about it" ! Was her comment . Told her not to worry. I'm happy when the skid steer starts. Guess somebody missed the need to "simplify life". So did the inventor get tired of having flat tires on his telehandler, grading the driveway, or getting stuck in snow or mud ?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I think the designer may have once worked in a slaughter house. Converted ropes and pulleys to rails and hooks. Hmmm, I wonder if they pick up the mortality with it as well???


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm sure either a government agency or a bunch of lawyers would screw that up here in the USA.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Some intelligent person had waaaay too much time, money and steel on his hands!

He's welcome to come by me anytime--I got the ideas that could keep him busy for at least a week or two.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It's cute, but if the layout of the barns was better no need for that.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks to me like a lot of overhead to keep up!!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Good Swiss engineering.....


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Wow, pretty slick. Now, if they could just put wheels on that thing so it can go do other stuff, that would be nice. Then it could do everything a skid steer or a telehandler could do!

Amazing the things people will do to avoid opening gates.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

It sure looks like it would make feeding a whole lot funner or stacking hay


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Its certainly cool and looks like fun to operate but I wonder how much that system cost. Also a mixer wagon would work better to mix all the rations and possibly make the cows milk a little more.


----------



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

It would be hard to feed your favorite cows by hand with that machine.


----------

